# Suggestions for PSU



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Folks... I'm currently usingCorsair CMPSU-650TXV2UK 650 Watts PSU. My config is as follows

Core i5 3570K (planning to overclock)
CM Hyper 212 Evo (2 fans - push-pull config)
Asus Maximus V Gene
G.Skill Sniper 1600MHz 4GB x 2
ASUS HD7950 DirectCUII (planning to overclock)
Corsair Force 3 60GB SSD
Seagate Baracuda 1TB HDD
LG DVD Writer x 2
Silverstone Raven RV03 cabinet with 2 180MM & 1 120MM fan

Not that current PSU is giving trouble but my guess is I need to upgrade my PSU to 800 or 850 watts one if I want to try my hands at overclocking... right ? If yes then please guide me in choosing one within budget of 8K (can I get a modular PSU within this budget ?)
Also can someone please explain the difference between Corsair GS and TX series ? TX850 is costing around 7500 and GS800 around 6800. So need to know the difference between them. Shall I consider any other manufacturer other than Corsair like Antec or FSP ? Actually FSP offers modular variant around 8.5k - FSP Aurum AU-750M

Please suggest.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 18, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Not that current PSU is giving trouble but my guess is I need to upgrade my PSU to 800 or 850 watts one if I want to try my hands at overclocking... right ?


No- who told you that???


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 18, 2012)

So my Corsair TX650 is perfectly fine for my requirements ? Basis on which I was thinking to upgrade was that when I overclock, components such as processor and graphics card will require more juice and TX650 will fall short to provide it.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 18, 2012)

650W is enough for the OC. I see no issues.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 18, 2012)

Difference between GS and TX Series
CORSAIR GS Series: 





> GS Series™ power supply units are the ideal price-performance solutions for gamers who want stylish, high-performance PSUs for their next PC builds or upgrades. With 80 PLUS® Bronze efficiency, rock-solid voltages and switchable internal LED lighting, Corsair Gaming Series PSUs look as good as they perform.


CORSAIR TX Series: 





> Corsair TX Series™ power supply units are designed for hardcore PC gamers, performance enthusiasts, and anybody who appreciates a combination of high performance standards and affordability. TX Series PSUs are 80 PLUS® Bronze certifed, and are available in both modular and non-modular configurations.




So, the moral of the story is the GS series is aimed at the average gamer, who wants the best performance with the good price, and at the same time, wants appealing looks too, while the TX series addresses the requirements of people like Hardcore Gamers, who have very power hungry systems, with high performance graphics cards in SLI and CrossFireX, often these people have a tri or a quad Graphics Card configs running on their systems.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Get a good 650Watt PSU, which would be more than enough for your system regardless the amount you overclock it.
IMO, Get Corsair TX650V2 @~5.5K

Oh another thing, strictly avoid FSP.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Get a good 650Watt PSU, which would be more than enough for your system regardless the amount you overclock it.
> IMO, *Get Corsair TX650V2* @~5.5K
> 
> Oh another thing, strictly avoid FSP.



I am already using Corsair 650TX V2  Thx for giving me confidence that 650TX V2 would be able to run my rig. with overclocking.
I've overclocked my Asus HD7950 Direct CUII to 950MHz and i5 3570k to 4.4 GHz today... Did real time test by playing Witcher 2 (with ubersampling enabled and ultra settings) and Skyrim (with ultra settings) at 1080p. Played both of them for 2 hours continuously. Did run same benchmarks as well. System was totally stable. Temps were just normal.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...-overclock-list-discussion-2.html#post1732206

Do you think I can still push it ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

You did real time test by playing PC game(s)? 
Don't do that.
After OC'ing CPU to a particular level, run stress test using prime95 for at least 2 hours and check the temperature.
After OC'ing GPU to a particular level run Kombuster which comes with MSI afterburner. You need to manually adjust GPU fan speed for higher overclocking.

Refer to any good overclocking guide available in many good sites for more details.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 18, 2012)

^^erm...beg to differ my boi.....if it survives BF3 maxed out its stable.....or vantage looped 5 runs...
ran kombustor @950..BSOD in 5 min...ran again in 1025....3HRS stable...go figure 



mandarpalshikar said:


> I am already using Corsair 650TX V2  Thx for giving me confidence that 650TX V2 would be able to run my rig. with overclocking.
> I've overclocked my Asus HD7950 Direct CUII to 950MHz and i5 3570k to 4.4 GHz today... Did real time test by playing Witcher 2 (with ubersampling enabled and ultra settings) and Skyrim (with ultra settings) at 1080p. Played both of them for 2 hours continuously. Did run same benchmarks as well. System was totally stable. Temps were just normal.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...-overclock-list-discussion-2.html#post1732206
> ...


if you really want to change..get a AX psu


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 18, 2012)

@sumonpathak -  Nah... let me save the money for something else which I could find of interest. AX is priced way to high 

@d6bmg - As I said... *I did run benchmarks as well*... 3dMark Vantage, Prime95, Kombuster, aida64 and cinebench. Was doing this thing for the whole of the day today..
For me "real time test" means the exact situations under which I will be using the system for prolonged hours... i.e. I wont be running say prime95 for 2 to 3 hours daily but I'll be playing games for extended periods of time on weekends which I tested for all the time. 

Having said that... even after running stress tests and benchmarks, system was stable. Maximum temp recorded for GPU was 65 degrees and for CPU it was 67 degrees. Idle temps are 35 for CPU and 38 for GPU.

Seems DirectCUII works very well for GPU (although not as good as IceQ). CM Hyper 212 Evo is also running good in push-pull config. And above all Silverstone RV03 is really giving great air-flow for these two coolers.

One question --- Shall I run Furmark to stress test my GPU ? Have heard that it can burn the GPU sometimes.. so have never used it till date.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 18, 2012)

no farmark plx


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> One question --- Shall I run Furmark to stress test my GPU ? Have heard that it can burn the GPU sometimes.. so have never used it till date.



Neah! Avoid furmark.
@sumonpathak: As you say my lord!


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 18, 2012)

o btw...2500K on D14..5 ghz BF3 stable 
beat that...


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> o btw...2500K on D14..5 ghz BF3 stable
> beat that...



Very few, who have better chip than you can. Semi-golden chip, you, lucky one!


----------



## Renny (Aug 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Oh another thing, strictly avoid FSP.



Why exactly mate?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 18, 2012)

Xccentricity said:


> Why exactly mate?



Present and future availability (or lack of) and therefore RMA issue.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 18, 2012)

hmmm... I've never tried anything other than Corsair & Antec.


----------



## Renny (Aug 18, 2012)

FSP PSUs are hard to come by. Got my Saga II 500w after extensive searching in SP Road. Btw, who handles FSP RMA?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 19, 2012)

^^aditya..mainly....


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 20, 2012)

rocknrollasandy said:


> I think the best psu considering your requirement is Antec TPQ850. *It is one of the Best PSU* when it comes to overclocking. Below is the link of its review:
> 
> Antec TruePower Quattro (TPQ-850) 850W Review
> 
> ...



Then what about this baby??
Corsair AX1200i 1200 W Review | techPowerUp
See the point is not the best of lot, it is best of lot *within budget & availability *


----------



## koolent (Aug 20, 2012)

1200i is the totally best one, since its launch, it has been flying off the shelves ! ,


What else clould you possibly want when you get the platinum certification and the total control of the 'monster in a cage' from your PC with windows online itself.!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

rocknrollasandy said:


> I think the best psu considering your requirement is Antec TPQ850. It is one of the Best PSU when it comes to overclocking. Below is the
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally OT, when the purpose of this thread has been fulfilled.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ Is there any way we can mark the threads as solved/completed or something like that so we can avoid further discussions on the thread ?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ Is there any way we can mark the threads as solved/completed or something like that so we can avoid further discussions on the thread ?



Just report the 1st post of the thread and request mods to close the thread.
Problem solved.


----------

